# Favourite TV show?



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Pretty self explanatory really 

What show can you simply never miss?

It doesn't necessarily have to be something that's currently on air, it can be an older programme.

This might highlight some great shows for people who might not have otherwise given them a watch? :thumb:

_________________________________________

Head and shoulders above everything for me is *Family Guy* - total genius!


----------



## Culainn (Sep 2, 2009)

The West Wing - great storylines, sharp dialogue, intense characters.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

mmmmmmmmmmmm Viper you have a night off from the slave driving bosses:thumb:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Curent shows:

Spooks, 24, Chuck, Eureka, Whale Wars, Lost, Top Gear and Scrubs

Too many old ones to remember/list.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

X-Factor !!! (just waiting for all the rotten tomatoes)  :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

chillly said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmm Viper you have a night off from the slave driving bosses:thumb:


What you on about, I AM the boss 

(well, not quite lol!)


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Top Gear


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

*Old and new:* Hustle, Dragons Den, Ice Road Truckers, road wars, deadliest catch, top gear, simpsons, family guy,

oh and one of my fave old ones was 'The Tube' when they got some random pensioner to snog a young kid out of the audience...gross but funny as hell :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Currently -

Lost
Fringe
Fastforward
Heroes.


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

Kriminal said:


> X-Factor !!! (just waiting for all the rotten tomatoes)  :thumb:


I hear there is going to be a new show called 'The Jedward Show' :lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

thevaleter said:


> I hear there is going to be a new show called 'The Jedward Show' :lol:


No No "The Fix Factor":lol:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

thevaleter said:


> I hear there is going to be a new show called 'The Jedward Show' :lol:


That's sick ! :lol: :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Currently, Top gear of course, and The Apprentice (most perturbed to see the new series due in the Spring has been put back to the Summer )

Oldies - far too many, but The Sweeney, Thunderbirds  Fawlty Towers and Monty Python, Colditz, and a play I was only talking about with someone the other day, Nuts in May. Oh, Morecambe and Wise and Benny Hill as well


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Songs of Praise and Sexcetera. 



Always get them mixed up.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Heroes
The Big Bang Theory
FlashForward
South Park
Family Guy
American Dad
The Cleveland Show
The Simpsons
Top Gear

Don't mind if I miss most other things.


----------



## dominic32 (Jul 13, 2009)

Top gear :thumb:


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Antiques Roadshow.

Fiona Bruce is HOT!!


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Hollyoaks - though the talent is not quite what it used to be!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Ashes to Ashes:lol:


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

Auf Wiedersehen Pet
Fawlty Towers
Early Doors
The Royle Family
The Simpsons
Peep Show
Question Time
Moto GP (Euorosport coverage)
Grand Designs
Location, location, location
It's not easy being green
How do they do that
How It's made
River Cottage (all series)

Was channel hopping a couple of Saturday mornings ago, during a Soccer AM ad-break, and stumbled on a teenage sit-com type thing on BBC2 - can't for the life of me remember what it's called - but it is damn funny :thumb:


----------



## JCW85 (Oct 29, 2009)

This is hard question......... but my fav's are:

Lost 
Heros
Inbetweeners
Skins
Peep Show
Rube Tube
The Apprentice
Shipwrecked


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

The Sopranos = ****ing perfection.

Not a single bad moment to be seen and the shows final moment was immense.

The only show to rival The Sopranos is Frasier.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Top gear, heroes, flashforward, dragons den


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Lost.

Yes, it is a bit daft and pretentious at times, but I love it!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Rickyboy said:


> The Sopranos = ****ing perfection.
> 
> Not a single bad moment to be seen and *the shows final moment was immense*.
> 
> The only show to rival The Sopranos is Frasier.


Say what! I have to say I'm with the huge number of fans of the show who think it was a total cop out! I might be missing something though, so why do you think it was a good ending? Just interested, mate.

With you on Frasier though - quality :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Multipla Mick said:


> Currently, Top gear of course, and The Apprentice (most perturbed to see the new series due in the Spring has been put back to the Summer )
> 
> Oldies - far too many, but The Sweeney, Thunderbirds  Fawlty Towers and Monty Python, Colditz, and a play I was only talking about with someone the other day, Nuts in May. Oh, Morecambe and Wise and Benny Hill as well


be honest Mick - you prefer the adverts  

for me its got to top gear, any decent comedy - only fools, dads army, allo allo, morecambe and wise and the two ronnies of course - all total genius


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Viper said:


> Say what! I have to say I'm with the huge number of fans of the show who think it was a total cop out! I might be missing something though, so why do you think it was a good ending? Just interested, mate.
> 
> With you on Frasier though - quality :thumb:


Yeah alot of people seem to detest the ending of The Sopranos, I can see why but if you think about it it's perfect.

Most of the people in the restaurant are bearing significant links to Tonys life, such as the 'members only' jacket, 2 black guys (2 other black guys tried to kill him in season 1), guy wearing a hat (tony was wiretapped using a mic in a hat), there is a cat somewhere (remember the freaky cat that showed up in the last few episodes and was infatuated with Chriss Moltisantis picture?) etc etc.

Finally, the last thing we hear is a bell ringing (For Whom The Bell Toles - an omen of death) and then we hear the word "STOP" and it goes blank and no sound which leads us back to what Bobby says in the halfway point of Season 6 "You probably don't even hear it when it happens".

This is just my take on it - but I'm a Sopranos obsessive so maybe I'm reading far too far into it all!

Your thoughts sir?


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Spooks
Top Gear
Match Of The Day
Overhaulin
American Chopper
















Barney.


----------



## Maxx? (Aug 1, 2007)

Match of the Day


----------



## tur8o (Jun 11, 2009)

many of the ones already listed plus
entourage
two and half men
the wire
californication
dexter
the unit
alias


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Gavin & Stacey

Inbetweeners


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Rickyboy said:


> Yeah alot of people seem to detest the ending of The Sopranos, I can see why but if you think about it it's perfect.
> 
> Most of the people in the restaurant are bearing significant links to Tonys life, such as the 'members only' jacket, 2 black guys (2 other black guys tried to kill him in season 1), guy wearing a hat (tony was wiretapped using a mic in a hat), there is a cat somewhere (remember the freaky cat that showed up in the last few episodes and was infatuated with Chriss Moltisantis picture?) etc etc.
> 
> ...


Actually, now you've explained all of that it makes a lot more sense, and is pretty cleverly done! (I remember all the bits there, but they must have gone right over my head at the time of watching ).

Cheers for that, mate :thumb:


----------



## azkikr987 (May 3, 2009)

Malcom in the middle. Funniest programme ever, but they never ever show full series of it!


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Viper said:


> Actually, now you've explained all of that it makes a lot more sense, and is pretty cleverly done! (I remember all the bits there, but they must have gone right over my head at the time of watching ).
> 
> Cheers for that, mate :thumb:


No probs mate. David Chase is one hell of a writer, The Sopranos will always be his finest hour. The ending leaves it open for the viewer to come to their own conclusions which I think is great, however I would still do anything for just one more season... christ, even one more episode!

There are talks of a film apparently but I'm not hopeful at all. Chase seems reluctant to even talk about the season finale let alone a potential film.


----------

